# Как больные, живущие в маленьких городках и поселках, попадают к специалистам?



## Дэша (10 Мар 2017)

Квест.До того, как меня прижало с грыжей моей и непроходящими болями, в течение уже получается двух месяцев, то я значения не придавала моментам экстренности. 
Я понятия не имела, что существуют такие доктора, как нейрохирурги, вернее имела, но это было меня не касающееся.
Сначала сунулась к терапевту. Потом уж подсказали, что с моим "счастьем" к неврологу. Невролог каждый прием просто переносил данные с компа, меняя местами лево-право, не осматривая меня и выписывая новые лекарства. О направлении на мрт было сказано на третий прием, а направлении к нейрохирургу только вчера и то, сказала невролог:"Ну что он там тебе сделает?"  С 2014 по 2017 год период. Сегодня записалась к терапевту, чтоб с чем-нибудь уехать в Иркутск. (живу в Усть-Куте), но пойти не смогла, ноги сегодня ходить отказались, вызвала на дом. Стоит заметить, что у нас много врачей из ближнего зарубежья, которые просто не заинтересованы в пациентах. Их дело отработать свой срок и уехать. И вот сегодня пришла на вызов женщина-пусть милая и приятная, но с пустыми глазами и с вопросом в них:"Что от нас надо?"
А то я знаю????
Объяснила ей, что беспокоит и о.счастье доктор пригласила меня в понедельник за направлениями. 
Еду в областную больницу и что может случится после суток на жесткой полке вагона-неизвестно, так что нужно быть во всеоружии. 
Я удивляюсь, что никто ничего не посоветует, не подтолкнет.
Для них грыжи-это не болезнь, а неадекватные истерики пациента.
По омс запись к специалисту только через месяц-два))) Воодушевляет.
Я сейчас приняла аэртал. он помогает часа на четыре, если не встаю, то дольше и прям настроение появляется.
Так что себе помочь мы можем только сами. Я сначала бросилась с консультацией в Федеральную Нейрохирургию, но по мере ухудшения готова стучаться куда угодно. Если есть деньги. Если денег нет, то кирпичиком по голове по ходу и свободен.
Я на данный момент записалась к нейрохирургу платно, предварительно пройду мрт, чтоб были свежие снимочки и в бой дальше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2017)

Плохо!
При Советской власти не лучше было, знаю по рассказам моих однокурсников.
Но все тяжелое и тогда в Иркутск отправляли.
Рентген-то сделали?


----------



## Дэша (11 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Плохо!
> При Советской власти не лучше было, знаю по рассказам моих однокурсников.
> Но все тяжелое и тогда в Иркутск отправляли.
> рентген-то сделали?


пока нет

https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1013/view


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2017)

Плохо.
Надо.
Нейрохирург наверняка предложит операцию? Готовы?
И другой вопрос. Если откажет, что будете делать?
Варианты второго ответа:
Лечиться в Иркутске. Подскажем у кого.
Лечиться дома. Будем думать как.


----------



## Natky (12 Мар 2017)

Дэша написал(а):


> (живу в Усть-Куте).


Моя мама там родилась. Сейчас большое количество родственников живёт в Мегете и Ангарске. Дядю оперировали лет пять назад в Иркутске, поставили диам. Попробую узнать где именно оперировали. 
Я тоже в маленьком городке, правда в Московской области. И для всего нужно выезжать в Москву или окрестности. Так что везде так, не только в Сибири.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Мар 2017)

Кругом одни земляки!


----------



## Дэша (12 Мар 2017)

На операцию готова, так как уже два месяца лечусь и толку нет, лежу , ни сидеть, ни ходить не могу, если похожу(быт),-выламывает все.
Если откажет, буду добиваться Новосибирска. Работаю на флоте, без спины мне там делать нечего. И естесственно будем лечиться дальше)


Natky написал(а):


> Я тоже в маленьком городке, правда в Московской области. И для всего нужно выезжать в Москву или окрестности. Так что везде так, не только в Сибири.


Даааа. Нехорошие ситуации бывают из за "дальности" специалистов.


----------



## La murr (12 Мар 2017)

@Дэша, я тоже живу на периферии.
Оперировалась 4 года назад в Новосибирском ФЦН.


----------



## Дэша (12 Мар 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @Дэша, я тоже живу на периферии.
> Оперировалась 4 года назад в Новосибирском ФЦН.


я туда отправила заявку на заочную консультацию-жду, там бы было конечно лучше


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Мар 2017)

Показания к операции, это не желание, показания.
Посмотрим что у Вас на мрт, но если судить по срокам, то можно распределить так:
- если на работу не ходите, три месяца лечим
- если на работу ходите, год лечим


----------



## Дэша (12 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Показания к операции, это не желание, показания.
> Посмотрим что у Вас на мрт, но если судить по срокам, то можно распределить так:
> - если на работу не ходите, три месяца лечим
> - если на работу ходите, год лечим


Если это мне (пять раз перечитала, смысла не поняла). Работа не волк, в лес не уйдет))) Лечусь сейчас,пока есть возможность профилонить работу.

поняла)))очепятка смутила


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Мар 2017)

Вам.
Ещё раз.
Болит два месяца, так?
Домашнюю работу всю выполняете?


----------



## Дэша (12 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вам.
> Ещё раз.
> Болит два месяца, так?
> Домашнюю работу всю выполняете?


выпью обезболивающие, через час встаю и максимум в течение 40 минут, делаю то , что возможно сделать стоя, потом накрывает опять боль, сидеть невозможно вообще-правое часть от крестца и до пятки, пятка онемевшая и в ногах слабость. А началось в середине января с прострелов в спине. И НЕ КАК ОБЫЧНО затянулось.

курсы за это время были
-мильгамма, кетонал, мидокалм..
-афлутоп
Сейчас выписала невролог аркоксию, лирику, мидокал и мильгамму в таблетках. Лирику покупать не стала я...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Мар 2017)

То есть что-то можете.
Значит можно и лечить.
Время тоже лечит.
При желании и настойчивости пошли в кабинет физиотерапии, нашли хирурга который сделал бы блокаду, носили бы корсет, делали лфк.
Медицина не стала лучше или хуже за эти годы (в вашем городе), а лечение осталось прежним, лечили же это всегда и главным было перечисленное выше. Единицы не выздоравливали.

А так подождём мрт, хирурга, и примем решение.


----------



## Дэша (12 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть что-то можете.
> Значит можно и лечить.
> Время тоже лечит.
> При желании и настойчивости пошли в кабинет физиотерапии, нашли хирурга который сделал бы блокаду, носили бы корсет, делали лфк.
> ...


Всё это конечно хорошо. Лечимся. Ползаем. Но каждые полтора месяца лечение убивает. Мрт ноябрьское выше в этом же посту в период спокойствия. 
А сейчас что там не знаю. А я всеми пальцами за каждое улучшение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Мар 2017)

Что оперировать, было и тогда.
Ждем новое мрт и решение.


----------



## Дэша (13 Мар 2017)

обязательно отпишусь, может всё "рассосется"))). Болей бы этих не было постоянных и заплетания ног, а остальное переживем, помогало ж раньше лечение)).Жалко, что работа моя в торая любимая стоит((((


----------



## Дэша (16 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что оперировать, было и тогда.
> Ждем новое мрт и решение.


Пригласили на госпитализацию В Новосибирскую нейрохирургию. В заключении комиссии вроде как на "электроды"


----------

